# Apiguard in spring



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

**** said:


> Hello, i have seen noticible mite levels on my screen bottom board.
> I have not done a mite count. I just noticed that there were lots of dead mites on the bottom board from over the winter..


If I understand you correctly, you closed up your screened bottom board for the winter, and, now you have a entire winter's accumulation of mites on the slide-in tray/board.

Pull the tray out, clean it off, spray it with vegetable oil (Pam), and do a 24hr mite drop count. THEN decide if you need to treat or not. 

If you don't know how big (or small) the problem is beforehand, you'll have no way of knowing how effective (or not) the treatment is.


----------



## NCSUbeeKEEPER (Feb 28, 2011)

I would definitely do a 24 hour mite fall test if you have a screened bottom board. Seeing many dead mites from the winter is common. If your mite fall from the 24 hour period is over 30 I would treat. If not, I wouldn't.

I had many dead mites on my SBB after the winter too. After doing a 24hr drop test, I struggled to find ONE mite. Something to think about.


----------



## jdpro5010 (Mar 22, 2007)

First you do need to get a current accurate mite count. If you do decide to treat I would use something else in the spring. I too like and use the Apiguard product, but it is extremely hard on the brood and your hive will be set way back as far as spring build up is concerned. So much so that you will probably not get a spring honey crop from the treated hive.


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

The only thing I would caution is in my experience with apiguard, my queens stopped laying for a week or two. Great break in the brood cycle for varroa. Not ideal in the srping when you want rapid build up.


----------



## Killervector (Mar 12, 2011)

> MAQS Now Has Federal Registration in United States
> The US beekeeping industry will welcome a versatile new product to the varroa mite control tool box. Mite Away Quick Strips (MAQS) was officially federally registered by EPA in the United States as of February 4, 2011, obtaining the Section 3 registration.
> 
> The product will be gradually available over the next few months as production ramps up and pesticide registrations are obtained in each state.


This stuff is coming soon according to my state apiary inspector. He's also said its formic acid based, and can is so gentle it CAN be left on at the same time you have your honey supers on. He said its an outstanding product. All I can do is go on what he says, because I'm brand new, but I know I'll definitely keep that info in my back pocket if mites become a problem!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

You're average temperatures might still be a little low in Indiana for the thymol to work.
Do a mite count to find out if you really need it.


----------



## wildbeekeeper (Jul 3, 2010)

Wait until May to do a treatment if you IF you need to. just before you want to treat, get a sample mite count usi ng a 24 hr drop, sugar roll, alcohol wash, ether roll, whatever one you are comfortable with. determine what your threshold is for your area or what you are comfortable with and treat if you need to. apiguard is a good product, but you need temps of at least 60 degrees to work. the wamer it is the better it works.


----------



## Coon (Dec 4, 2008)

I did a mite count on bottom board although I did not get out to check it till 48 hours. One hive was at 26. Other was 24
That is count across entire bottom board.
How do I know what is the level to start treating?


----------



## NCSUbeeKEEPER (Feb 28, 2011)

Over 48 hours that is a moderately low infestation level. Certainly not high enough for a spring treatment. Keep checking at least once a month to make sure your levels stay under control. If you see 30-40 over a 24 hour period around may/june you should think about starting treatment.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Re:
When to treat?

Start treating at the double digit number.
Count just the red mites.

Regards,
Ernie


----------



## Coon (Dec 4, 2008)

my buddy has a couple of mite away quick strips.
would these be better to use in the spring?
do they cause brood to be torn out and the queen to stop laying?


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

**** said:


> I did a mite count on bottom board although I did not get out to check it till 48 hours. One hive was at 26. Other was 24
> How do I know what is the level to start treating?





NCSUbeeKEEPER said:


> Over 48 hours that is a moderately low infestation level. Certainly not high enough for a spring treatment.


Kathleen Prough, State Apiary Inspector for Indiana, recommends a threshold of 50 in 24 hours as the level to start treating. You're at 13 & 12. As NCSU said, no spring treatment needed.




**** said:


> my buddy has a couple of mite away quick strips.


Interesting. I've heard good things about MAQS, but don't know if they have been approved for use in Indiana yet. I know they were approved in Michigan about 2 weeks ago. Regardless, with your low mite counts, I don't believe you need to treat.


----------

